# What languages do you speak



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Fluent in English
Japanese at a conversational level
Ilocano, I can only understand it, can't speak it.
Swedish and Spanish at an almost conversational level
Some bits of Norwegian, Korean, Tagalog, and Mandarin.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

Serbian/Croatian (native)
English
Spanish (not much though)


----------



## Shayan_m (Oct 8, 2005)

1.Persian
2.English
3.German
4.French
5.Luxembourgish
6.Danish

able to communicate in :

Spanish , Portuguese and a bit Serbian

And now i'm learning Hebrew


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Italian, English, Spanish, Franch (learning), German, (learning), Chinese (i've started today ) and i'm gonna learn Arabic, Portugese and Russian in my future.
I'm 19.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> But when drunk I speak everything fluently... :cheers:



:lol: Its funny how that happends. :drunk:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

> ( btw is "le beer" a word? )


le biere :cheers:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

la biere!


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Polish, English, Russian and German and French (a little bit)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

virtual said:


> la biere!



=butter and arab(slang),no?


----------



## Amazing (Dec 20, 2004)

1. Dutch (mothertongue)
2. English (Good, but one can always improve)
3. German (I love this language)
4. French (able to communicate quite well)

I'm also able to speak a very tiny minimal little bit of Latin, which won't get me anywhere... I'd like to learn Spanish, Italian, a scandinavian language, Gothic (You know, the language the Goths spoke...) and pherhaps Esperanto. In the future it might be useful to learn arabic too, but that won't happen too soon. It's interesting to see how many languages some people can speak.


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

fluently: Turkish,German,English
can understand but can't speak fluenty: french,spanish! I'm going to stay in Buenos Aires for some time in order to improve my spanish.I guess when I come back I'll be able to speak it fluently as well.
aim: I'm going to study chinese, politics and economy of far east.(not sure)
The more I learn the more it makes me feel good  I love learning languages and traveling!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> =butter and arab(slang),no?



nop, that's "beur", biere just means beer


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^thanx

bira in hebrew


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> Spanish, Catalan, English, French, Italian, German, Portuguese and I have got a smattering of modern Greek and Euskera.


Wow thats impresive bitxofo :applause:

about me
portuguese native
english preety good
french speak a little
spanish +-
italian very little..


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

I speak TAMIL a classical language proudly spoken by 80 milliom people


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

engrish


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

Ukrainian
English
Russian
Polish

Learning:

Spanish


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

*mother tongue:* Portuguese

then fluent in (in descending degree of fluence):

English
French
Italian
Spanish

and then deep down there

German
Dutch


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro (Sep 14, 2004)

Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

fluent english, intermediate french, beginner spanish, and beginner dutch.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Dutch, English, German, French, and a little bit of Spanish and Malaysian.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

1- English 
2- Norwegian
3- English-accented Swedish (Not very fluent)
4- Heavily English/Norwegian-accented Danish (Basically I assume it looks like Norwegian and never learned it well, not fluent of course--- though I could understand most written Danish words)
5- A little bit Finnish. (Trying to learn it, but the grammar is very difficult)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You learn all the scandinavian languages, wow!


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bulgarian(native)
English
Russian
ohh and Macedonian:wink2:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> You learn all the scandinavian languages, wow!


Not really. I just know very basic Finnish that I can't speak well. Barely enough to read some passages like I did in French.

And Danish... I can't read them properly... just use Norwegian pronunciation to speak those words--- can't imitate those glottal sounds.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lolllllllllllllllll Nick :hilarious:


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

_Languages that I speak, read, and write in:_ 

English
Tagalog
Cebuano
Surigaonon

_Languages that I can comprehend when i hear it and read, but cannot really speak:_ 

Persian
French
Hiligaynon

_Languages that i flunked in class:_ 

Ancient Greek 
Japanese


----------



## J_H_ (Dec 31, 2005)

slovak (native)
czech (native, bi-lingual with slovak)
russian
english
german
persian (farsi - standart, but more Tehrooni )
arabic (standart - very poor, Syrian (damascus) dialect better
latin (I forgot a lot)
bahasa indonesia (a little)


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I discovered recently that I also understand Afrikaans, I think i´ll learn to speak it before summer.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Xäntårx said:


> 5- A little bit Finnish. (Trying to learn it, but the grammar is very difficult)


Hah, that's interesting! I've been doing to the same! (I've got a few Finnish friends, and I love the way it sounds). We should converse in our limited Suomi some time!


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Brazilian Portuguese (native)
English
Spanish
Italian (so so)


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Valeroso said:


> Hah, that's interesting! I've been doing to the same! (I've got a few Finnish friends, and I love the way it sounds). We should converse in our limited Suomi some time!


Exactly, Finnish sounds very nice, but to understand how they speak is another story. Very different from English.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Fluently Write, Read & Speak*
English
Urdu

*Can say a few words*
Punjabi

*Can swear in * 
Bengali


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Speak:
Cantonese (Mother-tounge), Mandarin, English. I could understand the dialacts of Chouzhou but not fluently on speaking. Also, I could understand some basic Thai and Japanese.

Read:
Chinese (Both Traditional and Simplified) and English. I could read some Japanese Pharses in Kanji. :|


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Xäntårx said:


> 2- Norwegian
> 3- English-accented Swedish (Not very fluent)
> 4- Heavily English/Norwegian-accented Danish (Basically I assume it looks like Norwegian and never learned it well, not fluent of course--- though I could understand most written Danish words)
> 5- A little bit Finnish. (Trying to learn it, but the grammar is very difficult)


I've been told by Danes, Norwegians and Swedes I've met here in Atlanta, that if you if you speak any of these Scandinavian languages that you can understand them all.

Also, Finland may be located in Scandinavia, but the language is definitely not Scandinavian/Germanic. It's close to the Baltic languages and Hungarian (or Magyar Paya??)


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Soufian said:


> I discovered recently that I also understand Afrikaans, I think i´ll learn to speak it before summer.


My paternal grandparents and my late father spoke fluent Afrikaans and English, although they spoke English at home. They were all born and raised in Apartheid South Africa where whites had to learn to speak both languages. However, I remember asking all of them if they understood Dutch, because Afrikaans is basically derived from Dutch, but they all said no. I don't know if they could understand written Dutch or not, but spoken Dutch was not very understandable. I think it's due to the German and French influence on the development of Afrikaans.


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

mother languages are dutch and bahasa indonesia
fluent in english and mandarin
understand german a wee bit ^__^
currently i am trying to learn french


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

J_H_ said:


> slovak (native)
> czech (native, bi-lingual with slovak)
> russian
> english
> ...


it's interesting that you know a little bit of bahasa indonesia. where do you learn it?


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Fluent in english. A little spanish.


----------



## shurik (Sep 9, 2005)

Russian-native
English-fluent
Spanish-intermediate, and learning
German-beginner


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

English and Spanish fluently.... I want to learn something else though, probably french


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Afrikaans is very close to Dutch. 95% Of the words are the same as in Dutch. Some words have changed a bit though. In general you could say that Afrikaans is easier than Dutch, especially the grammar. Biggest problem in understanding each other is Afrikaners pronounce their words different than Dutch.
In Namibia is seems most people speak Afrikaans, or at least, it is lingua franca, most people understand it.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Francais (mother tongue) & English


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I've started learning German TODAY! Yeah! 

And I think it's gonna be tough


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I could talk German once at the Blumenau Rodiovaria!  How many % have actually German roots in your city (even though 3-4 generations ago)?


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

english
chinese
french
japanese


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Kuesel said:


> I could talk German once at the Blumenau Rodiovaria!  How many % have actually German roots in your city (even though 3-4 generations ago)?


I don't know exactly. In Pomerode (a town nearby) 80% of the population still speaks German!

Over here the German ethnicy must be present in about 70 or 80% of the population. I'm 75% German hehe. My dad was raised in German.

Anyway, a hell of a difficult language you speak eh. I'm having trouble with WO and WER, I mess them with Who and Where


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Dutch, German, French, English en 'n bietjie Afrikaans, planning to study Spanish


ek praat 'n BEEKIE Afrikaans es wat jij het bedoel


----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

Portuguese and English, a bit of german too.


----------



## dono (Mar 17, 2006)

right now gool'd...


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

English and cat
meow meow


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

if so many of you can read and speak Portuguese , why don't you visit the POrtuguese forum more often??? :yes: 

We love foreign participation. There's a subforum there called "Além-Fronteiras"/"Around the World" dedicated to architecture and places outside of Portugal. 

Come !!! kay:


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

Atl_Col said:


> -Spanish & English
> - J'ai pris 4 ans de français a l'ecole mais j'ai oublie beaucoup.
> -i can read some portuguese and understand 80% when is written
> -planning/wanting to learn some Romanian, Catalan, and German


catalan? it is always a pleasure to see foreign people interested in catalan...i can help you if you want, i speak catalan almost the whole day :cheers:


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Dutch Persian English Frensh German. THE DUTCH EDUCATION SYSTEM ROCKS!!!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ I don't need the Dutch system to know 4 languages


----------



## Sol (Sep 13, 2002)

Dutch (native), English, Russian, German, French, Ukrainian (little bit), and I can read Latin en classical Greek.
The Dutch system is not so bad....


----------



## rhz (Nov 8, 2004)

Indonesian, English, Malay & I can read the Koran!


----------



## mako22 (Jul 19, 2005)

Polish () and English fluently, German quite well ...


----------



## TC03 (Sep 1, 2005)

Dutch, English, some German (I can read about everything), some French, some Spanish.


----------



## xXPimpinPunjabiXx (Jun 25, 2005)

english..ofcourse
punjabi
hindi
urdu
a lil bit of french and spanish


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

alesmarv said:


> English - fluent
> Czech - fluent
> Slovakian - fluent(very similiar to Czech)
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! your cousin is truly genius. :eek2:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Swedish, English, Danish, Norweigan.

Can speak some French, German, a little Spanish, and hopefully Mandarin soon.


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

English - native
French - used to be fluent but not used it for a long while
Spanish - Conversational level but not fluent

...and a smattering of Danish from living there for a year.

Used to think that was quite good, but there are some muy impressivo lists up thread.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

boom said:


> Europeans know many languages! HEheh, well, they've got so many in their continent. In SA we only speak 2! :lol:


I feel ashamed, I only speak English, but I do speak some Chav- “innit bruv”


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

for me

greek - fluent
german - fluent
english - can speak and understand but not so fluent


----------



## el_tommo (Nov 28, 2005)

I can speak German (my mother tongue) and English fluently.
Furthermore, I can speak and read some French, but it's difficult for me to understand spoken French.
I can understand and do some conversation on a very simple level in Danish, Norwegian and Dutch.
And I've learned Latin in School, so I can translate some Latin sentences...

I would really like to learn an eastern European language (Polish, Russian, ...) and maybe a language like Persian anytime in my life. Somehow, those languages fascinate me.


----------



## Neon Knights (Apr 4, 2006)

English
German( can get by in it but not fluent)
Gujarati

A bit of Hindi as well picked up from some of these Bollywood Blockbusters


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

English, Chinese, Hokkien, Malay, Indonesian.
Not very fluent: Cantonese


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

English, German, French and a bit Italian.


----------



## glitz_boy (Feb 25, 2006)

vincebjs said:


> Mandarin, Hokkian, and Cantonese are all dialects of one SINGLE language, Chinese, so sorry, you only speak English, Chinese, Indonesian, Malay, and Dutch. I don't go about naming American, British, Canadian, and Australian as languages, so why are you naming these regional dialects?
> 
> Me I speak English, French, Spanish, and if people speak slowly or write it down, I can understand Portuguese, Italian, Galician, Catalan, Mirandese, Aragonese, Valencian, Asturian, Occitan, Picard, Norman, Piedmontese, Napolitan, Venetian, Friulian, Sicilian, and Lombard.


cantonese and hokkian is no longer considered as a dialect by itself coz it is a language in hongkong and taiwan, respectively. it has its own writing character which is not the same as mandarin. Just like european country where every country has their own language, asian countries also have. 

You're gonna classified Malay and Indonesian are the same aren't you? well, in fact Tagalog and Indonesian is also similar (just change some vocal). Dutch and German is different but still about the same.


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

These are the languages I studied

Fluent English (I lived 7.5 years between the US and England and studied it for 13yrs)
Fluent German (I live in Germany and studied it for 3 yrs!)
Fluent Spanish (I lived in Spain and studied it for 1 yr!  
Fluent Italian (native)
Intermediate French (school French - frequent travels in France)
Basic Japanese (1 yr Japanese classes in London 3 weeks practice in Japan )
Catalan understood but not spoken
Portuguese understood - a semester class (but mostly the one from Brasil)


----------



## Vinny was here (Oct 4, 2005)

For me:
Motherlanguage: Dutch
Fluently: English
Reasonable: French and German
I speak a little bit Italian and Spanish and a few words Hebrew and Arabic.


----------



## Gijs (May 19, 2005)

edit


----------



## Gijs (May 19, 2005)

^About the same here.

For me: 
Fluently: Dutch and English
Reasonable: French, German and Spanish
A little bit of Italian and Portugese.


----------



## Ajit (Dec 11, 2005)

Fluent : Hindi , English

Good : Marathi , Gujarati

Basic : French


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

English and French

Basic: Spanish


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

*Fluent in*
URDU(native)
ENGLISH
HAUSA(a west african language)

*Good*
PUNJABI
FRENCH

Can read and get the basic meaning but not maintain a conversation
Arabic
Spanish



And yeah can read, write, speak very fluently

C,C#,VC,Visual Basic,Java,Html,Php,ASP.NET,PROLOG,Pascal and lots of others.
:nuts: :lol: :cheers: 
:runaway:


----------



## Christoforo (Mar 26, 2006)

English and Italian(still learning, though). I'm thinking of learning Spanish, but I don't really like it, so..


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Brice said:


> yes it's a kind of broken french, very figurative


not really broken french...but it takes a lot of vocabulary from French...grammar is totally different.

French and Kreyol are mutually unintelligble btw!


----------



## Chevin (Apr 9, 2006)

The languages i speak 
Fluent: English,Cantonese,Hakka(not common anymore)
Good:Latin,Spanish
Learning: Japanese, Manderin, Korean


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Fluent in:
Ukrainian, English, Russian

Understand, can read simple text like comments, remarks and news:
Belarusian( understand 85% ), Polish ( understand 50-60% ), and for Bulgarian, Slovakian, Czech, Serbian ranges from 30% to 50% in terms of understanding.

Some basic:
German ( will continue learning it next semester )

Plan to learn: as many as I can :laugh: but most preferably I want to master all slavic languages


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

Portuguese, English and Spanish.


----------



## stereototale (Apr 20, 2006)

french first.
english,german,greek.


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

Korean, English, learning Japanese


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Korean
English
Spanish


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Native: Serbian/Croatian
Fluent: English
Good: Russian
Beginer: Italian, Spanish


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

i speak Arabic and English

but i am going to learn the following....

Spanish
French
Italian
German
Portuguese
Russian
Armenian
Bengali
Bosnian
Chinese
Danish
Dutch
Filipino
Greek
Hebrew
Hindi
Hungarian
Irish
Japanese
Korean
Malay
Persian
Russian
Thai


but i wont learn:

Zulu and Swahili



looooooooooooooooooooool i wish


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

I know:

Greek
English
French


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

portuguese, english and spanish


----------



## fani (Apr 18, 2006)

i can speak
urdu (national language of pakistan)
english
arabic


----------



## Basel_CH (Jan 7, 2006)

German
Swiss German (native language)
English
French
Swedish (a little bit), men jag älskar svenska!!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Polish - native, English - business, Spanish - pleasure


----------



## gigi28 (Jul 17, 2005)

English
Russian
Polish
German


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

Arabic
English..


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

English 
Italian
French
Geman

Plus can understand spanish and know some basic chinese


----------



## pavle051 (Mar 10, 2006)

I can speak: serbian (my native language), croatian & english ... and I can understand most of other slavic languages, while I'm still learning german.


----------



## Kuwait4Ever (Apr 1, 2006)

Arabic(native)
English(Fluent)
German,French,Polish(understand)


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Dutch, English, and a bit French, German & Frisian


----------



## Kurdistani (Feb 7, 2006)

Kurdish & English


----------



## lennart (Nov 28, 2005)

Fluent:
Swedish (native)
English 

Understands:
Norweigian
Danish
French
Spanish


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Native: Russian
Fluent: Ukrainian, English, French

I also know a bit of German, and can understand and read Polish.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

Fluent: Vietnamese and English
Intermediate: Mandarine, Japanese, some Taiwanese
a little bit of Spanish


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Native: English, Visayan
Intermediate: Tagalog, French, and 閩南語

Pourqoi? Tu vas dans la fille...
Pourqoi? Tu parles mon prof...
Pourqoi? Tu etudies en Vandredi...
I swear I heard a song that said those exact lyrics somehwere


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Native: English, Visayan
> Intermediate: Tagalog, French, and 閩南語
> 
> Pourqoi? Tu vas dans la fille...
> ...


What country speaks Tagalog and Visayan?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I can speak and write Spanish and English
Yo puedo hablar y escribir espanol e ingles


----------



## Culiat (Sep 11, 2004)

Modernization said:


> What country speaks Tagalog and Visayan?


the Philippines


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Fluent : English
Well known : French, Polish (can read and speak, but am horrible at writing)
Learning : German, possibly Turkish


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Native: Finnish
Fluent: English, Swedish, German
Learning: French


----------



## eastman (Feb 16, 2005)

Native: Turkish
Fluent: English, German
Beginner: Spanish


----------



## canada_poland (Jan 16, 2006)

Native: Polish, French
Fluent:English
Want: Spanish, maybe German, Chineese
(I'm only 14)


----------



## porcelain (Oct 26, 2005)

Lithuanian
Polish
Russian
English
German


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*BILINGUAL*

*Spanish/English with a limited vocabulary in the following languages:

Portuguese
French
Italian
Russian
Mandarin
Arameic (Just kiddin', Mel) :hahaha: 
Latin*


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

mothertongue: 
Danish 

Fluent:
English 
German

I understand and speak a few words in:
Spanish
French
Italian

Edit: thinking about studing spanish... and im only 15 so lots of time to learn more


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Mother tongue: English

Mostly Fluent: Spanish

Steadily decreasing fluency in French. :gaah:


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

I speak English et Francais tres faible (was that right? lol)


----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

Panamaniac said:


> *Arameic (Just kiddin', Mel) :hahaha:*


*Where you making mocking reference to the language spoken by the characters in Mel Gibson's The Passion of the Christ?*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Satsi said:


> *Where you making mocking reference to the language spoken by the characters in Mel Gibson's The Passion of the Christ?*


*Ahh, yes. You should be on Jeopardy!*


----------



## Kashmiri84 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kashmiri, English, Arabic, some French, some Urdu, some Farsi


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

Mother tongue- Spanish ( español) 

English - Because school, SSC, i can read, write and understand it. 

Portuguese - I can read to some extend, as long as is similar to spanish.

That's all... in this part of the world you just listen english or spanish...


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

Kurdish 100%
Dutch 99%
English 75%
German 70%
French 50%
Arabic 10%


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh it's pretty interesting what happens in the Latin group. Speaking Portuguese or Spanish you get to understand basically 100% of each other, Galician AND also most of written Catalan.


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

anglais only.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

schmidt said:


> Heh it's pretty interesting what happens in the Latin group. Speaking Portuguese or Spanish you get to understand basically 100% of each other, Galician AND also most of written Catalan.


As a Portuguese speaker you'll understand spoken Catalan better than written, believe me, its sounds closer to Portuguese than Spanish, although Spanish is closer in fact. the writing system of Catalan is a little too weird, possibly in order to make it more distant in relation to Spanish.

BTW, not all Spanish dialects are easy to Portuguese speakers, Latin American Spanish dialects are very easy, but Madrid's no.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

tayser said:


> anglais only.


that's horrible! You should learn a couple of languages. English is not that universal as you might think.


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> As a Portuguese speaker you'll understand spoken Catalan better than written, believe me, its sounds closer to Portuguese than Spanish, although Spanish is closer in fact. the writing system of Catalan is a little too weird, possibly in order to make it more distant in relation to Spanish.
> 
> BTW, not all Spanish dialects are easy to Portuguese speakers, Latin American Spanish dialects are very easy, but Madrid's no.


Madrid's dialect? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: What is that?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

English
Chinese (Cantonese)
French

Spanish (sort of)


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

UNRAVEL said:


> Madrid's dialect? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: What is that?


is the way people speak there. :wallbash:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

PeterGabriel said:


> BTW, not all Spanish dialects are easy to Portuguese speakers, Latin American Spanish dialects are very easy, but Madrid's no.


I don't know, but I took a guided tour in the Royal Palace in Madrid and the woman's Spanish sounded pretty good to me. And I didn't have any communication problems at all in Madrid (together with Toledo, the only places I've been in Spain). Also, I had more difficulties in Buenos Aires than in Madrid. Rioplatense sounds very, but VERY weird hahah. (but I got used to it!)


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Chinese,native

English,okey

Japanese,basic


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

Just Urdu and English

Trying to learn Italian though ..


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I can speak English, French and German rather well. Of course I can speak Italian  and I also know some basic Spanish and Swedish.


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

mother tongue: italian
high level spoken and understood: spanish and english

catalan-->i can read it and understand it in a medium way. just say something.
french-->studying it right now.
portuguese-->can read it. understand only if it's spoken VEEEEEERY slow. can't speak it.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Spanish: Native Language
English: High level.
Italian: I understand it, buy it is quiet difficult for me to speak it.
German: I am studying.


----------



## wcgokul (Dec 27, 2005)

hindi, english,tamil,telugu 

basic german and french........


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

German (my native language)
English
French (basics)
Japanese (just a bit)


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Moroccan -mother tongue
Spanish -fluent
French -fluent
English -fluent
Arabic -fluent

and a little Berber


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

Indonesian (bahasa)
Javanese
English


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I laugh. :lol: The majority of you overestimate your language abilities. I bet, that 90% of those, who are "fluent in German", aren't fluent in this language at all. 
About me:
English- satisfactory
French- beginner
German- good
Latvian- good
Russian- good


----------



## seven13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Tagalog
English
Fookien
Mandarin-little bit


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

i speak, read & write

*Azeri
*English
*Turc
*German
*French
*Russian


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

German - ok
French - ok
English - ok
Dutch - fluent


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Indonesian..of course...
'Saya bisa berbahasa Indonesia'
'I can speak Indonesian'

English...
Zhong Wen (Chinesse)

and,Sunda ( Local Indonesian language')


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

english
dutch
turkish
and also can read greek.

next year i'll learn french, german and maybe russian.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm Fluent in French, English and Spanish

And since I can speak 2 romance languages fluently, I can also somewhat understand Portuguese and Italian,


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Ես Հայերեն Կը խոսիմ (Armenian)
Ez kurmadji qezi dekem (Kurdish)
Ez Zazaki kalkena (Zazaki old Persian)
Je parle Français (French)
Ik spreek Nederlands (Flemish)


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Indonesian
English

A lil' bit of:

Mandarin
Hokkien


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SPANISH,ENGLISH, AND LITTLE ITALIAN.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am fluent in Spanish and English.


----------



## sindrom (Jul 17, 2008)

empersouf said:


> Well, what language do you speak?
> Very usefull if you are traveling is to have the knowledge of multiple languages.
> I speak:
> -Dutch
> ...


 I speak my own language "BAHASA" but would love to learn another language such as korea or north korea slang;


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

- Spanish.
- Basque language.
- English.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

I speak:
-French
-English 
-Arabic
-Spanish

(and since i'm fluent in both French and Spanish, I can easily understand/learn Italian)


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

I can speak:
- Dutch
- French
- English
- German (understand most of it, can speak the basics)
And I can ask "Where is the bathroom?" in Spanish!  Actually quite funny "los banjos"  Because everytime someone says it I have to think about the instrument.


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

Punten ah Aing mah ngomong pake Bahasa Indonesia weh jeung Basa Sunda.
English ngan ngarti saeutik..hahaha..
peace ah ka sadayana!!


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

-Portuguese(natural)
-Spanish(fluently)
-English(fluently)

Russia(very poorly)
Arab(poorly)


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Nür Niederländisch


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

- Cebuano
- Filipino (Tagalog)
- English

currently studying
- Korean
- Japanese
- French 
- Italian


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Quintana said:


> Nur Niederländisch


Es scheint, dass ihr Holländer die deutsche Sprache liebt!


----------



## Cymro Mawr (Dec 17, 2008)

Welsh (native)
English (like practically everyone else in Wales)
French 
German
Latin (A-level)
Spanish (enough to read El Pais)
Breton (enough to read simple texts)
+ able to understand most germanic and romance languages when written, to a greater or lesser extent


----------



## sneyton (Nov 6, 2007)

English (native)
German

Can read Dutch

Attempting to learn:
- Dutch
- Swedish

Gave up on the latin languages a long time ago.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

schmidt said:


> Es scheint, dass ihr Holländer die deutsche Sprache liebt!


Es ist unseres favoriten Dialect (you'll notice that my German is very rusty these days).


----------

